# Just out of Curiosity



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

What programs do you guys use to make custom avatars and sigs?

I'm looking to get something for my apple computer and I was wondering if you guys have any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Paint Shop Pro or Adobe Photoshop

Adobe PhotoShop CS3 for Mac-OS X

Corel Painter X

CorelDraw Graphic Suit


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

god damn why is the shit so expen$ive


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

30 day free-trails man, thats why I gave you 3 different programs.

Thats 90 days of doodle-tastic fun


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> god damn why is the shit so expen$ive


You're prolly looking at the professional versions which are very very expensive...look for Photoshop Elements its what I use and its not too expensive if memory serves.


----------

